# New one...



## McFly (Jan 18, 2018)

Hello everybody,

I introduce myself, i'm Nicolas, 31 years old, and used to live in Europe, in France.

Since 4 months, and for a loooong time, i'm now in Sud-America, in French Guiana. I search mantids in the forest in order to breed them.  I actually breed Pseudoxyopsis sp., Liturgusa sp. , Stagmatoptera sp.  When I have surplus of ooths, i send them to Europe or elsewere in the world.

I search all informations about Mantids in French Guiana, so if you have informations, don't hesitate : i'm interested !

Maybe you have tips to find animals into the forest  

I will post pictures when internet will be OK at my House.

Sorry for my english, it's sometimes not that easy to find the words  

have a nice day

Nico


----------



## Connor (Jan 18, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! Lucky you. Seems like you already have quite the amazing species!


----------



## Ocelotbren (Jan 18, 2018)

Bienvenue !  Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Serle (Jan 18, 2018)

halo &amp; welcome ........... S


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 19, 2018)

Hello Nicolas and welcome to the forum






I don't know of any specific species in your area, but wish you well and I'm interested to see what you'll find.


----------



## River Dane (Jan 19, 2018)

salut!

welcome to the forum, there is a lot of good information here, a lot of experienced people who can help you. If I'm not mistaken, Choeradodis strumaria exists in French Guiana. Good luck for your efforts.

— D.E.


----------



## McFly (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks for the Welcome. I try to put here some pictures of the Liturgusa sp. that i've found. They are really difficult to keep, i have had 2 deads on my 8 mantids since i've them. One thing was good, as you see on the pictures below...one small nice ooth.

@River Dane, yes, we have Choeradodis here in French guiana. A co-worker from me live into the forest, and in the dry season, he has some in his garden...i'll be there a lot during this period  .

Here is the list of species that occurs here ...80...! I've senn 4...  


Acanthopidae



Acanthopinae



_Acanthops erosula_ Stal, 1877

_Acanthops falcataria_ (Goeze, 1778)

_Acanthops tuberculata_ Saussure, 1870

_Metilia amazonica_ (Beier, 1930)

_Metilia brunnerii_ (Saussure, 1871)

_Pseudoacanthops spinulosa_ (Saussure, 1870)


[*]Acontiothespinae


_Acontiothespis cayennensis_ (saussure &amp; Zehntner, 1894)

_Acontiothespis chopardi_ (Giglio-Tos, 1927)

_Acontiothespis cordillerae_ (Saussure, 1869)

_Acontiothespis maroniensis_ (Chopard, 1912)


[*]_Callibia_


_Callibia diana_ (Stoll, 1813)


[*]_Paratithrone_


_Paratithrone royi_ Lombardo, 1996


[*]Raptrix


_Raptrix perspicua_ (Fabricius, 1787)



Stenophyllinae


_Stenophylla gallardi_ Roy, 2005


[*]Tithrone


Tithrone roseipennis(Saussure, 1870)



Chaeteessidae



_Chaeteessa valida_ (Perty, 1833)


Liturgusidae



_Hagiomantis ornata_ (Stoll, 1813)

_Hagiomantis surinamensis_ (Saussure, 1872)


_Liturgusa annulipes_ (Serville, 1839)

_Liturgusa cayennensis_ (Saussure, 1869)

_Liturgusa mesopoda_ (Westwood, 1889)


Mantidae



Angelinae


_Angela armata_ (De Haan, 1842)

_Angela guianensis_ (Rehn, 1906)

_Angela lemoulti_ (Chopard, 1910)

_Angela purpurascens_ (Olivier, 1792)

_Angela quinquemaculata_ (Olivier, 1792)

_Angela saussurii_ Giglio-Tos, 1927

_Angela werneri_ (Chopard, 1914)


[*]Choeradodinae


_Choeradodis laticollis_ Serville, 1831

_Choeradodis rhombicollis_ (Latreille, 1833)

_Choeradodis rhomboidea_ (Stoll, 1813)

_Choeradodis stalii_ Wood-Mason, 1880

_Choeradodis strumaria_ (Linnaeus, 1758)


[*]Photininae


_Cardioptera brachyptera_ Burmeister, 1838.

_Cardioptera nigridens_ Werner, 1925

_Hicetia goeldiana_ Saussure &amp; Zehntner, 1894

_Macromantis hyalina_ (De Geer, 1773)

_Macromantis ovalifolia_ (Stoll, 1813)

_Macromantis saussurei_ Roy, 2002

_Metriomantis ovata_ Saussure &amp; Zehntner, 1894

_Metriomantis pilosella_ Giglio-Tos, 1915

_Microphotina vitripennis_ (Saussure, 1872)

_Photina amplipennis_ Stål, 1877

_Photina vitrea_ (Burmeister, 1838)


[*]_Stagmatopterinae_


_Oxyopsis rubicunda_ (Stoll, 1813)

_Oxyopsis saussurei_ Giglio-Tos, 1914

_Parastagmatoptera flavoguttata_ (Serville, 1839)

_Parastagmatoptera hoorie_ (Caudell, 1910)

_Parastagmatoptera serricornis_ (Kirby, 1904)

_Parastagmatoptera tessellata_ Saussure &amp; Zehntner, 1894

_Pseudoxyopsis perpulchra_ (Westwood, 1889)

_Stagmatoptera femoralis_ Saussure &amp; Zehntner, 1894

_Stagmatoptera flavipennis_ (Serville, 1839)

_Stagmatoptera hyaloptera_ (Perty, 1832)

_Stagmatoptera precaria_ (Linnaeus, 1758)

_Stagmatoptera septentrionalis_ Saussure &amp; Zehntner, 1894

_Stagmatoptera supplicaria_ (Stoll, 1813)


[*]Stagmomantinae


_Stagmomantis carolina_ (Johansson, 1763)



Vatinae


_Chopardiella latipennis_ (Chopard, 1911)

_Phyllovates cingulata_ (Drury, 1773)

_Phyllovates parallela_ (De Haan, 1842)

_Phyllovates tripunctata_ (Burmeister, 1838)

_Pseudovates denticulata_ (Saussure, 1870)

_Vates amazonica_ (Westwood, 1889)

_Vates foliata_ (Lichtenstein, 1802)

_Vates lobata_ (Fabricius, 1798)

_Vates multilobata_ (Chopard, 1910)

_Zoolea guerinii_ Giglio-Tos, 1914

_Zoolea lobipes_ (Olivier, 1792)



Mantoididae



_Mantoida brunneriana_ (Saussure, 1871)

_Mantoida fulgidipennis_ westwood, 1889


Thespidae



Miopteryginae


_Promiopteryx granadensis_ (Saussure, 1870)



Pseudomiopteriginae


_Leptomiopteryx argentina_ Beier, 1930

_Leptomiopteryx dispar_ Chopard, 1912

_Pseudomiopteryx guyanensis_ Chopard, 1912

_Pseudomiopteryx spinifrons_ Saussure, 1870



Oligonicinae


_Bantia fusca_ Chopard, 1912?

_Bantiella fusca_ Giglio-Tos, 1915

_Pseudomusonia maculosa_ (Chopard, 1912)

_Thesprotia filum_ (Lichtenstein, 1796)



Thespinae


_Macromusonia conspersa_ (Saussure, 1870)

_Macromusonia major_ (saussure &amp; Zehntner, 1894)

_Musonia lineata_ (Chopard, 1912)

_Musonia surinama_ (Saussure, 1869)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 31, 2018)

What a cute unusual ooth! thanks and welcome!


----------



## TheShadyMantid (Feb 3, 2018)

Hello McFly and welcome! 

WOW!  I was just posting the other day trying to find out what kind of mantid this was, and the good folks here helped me figure out it was a Liturgusa.  Such a cool mantid!  And here you are with your own pictures of one that you went out and found in the forest.  Just wow.

I would like to shake your hand sir.


----------



## bio25 (Feb 3, 2018)

Wow!! Like a biologist i always wanted to do a trip like that. Im new on mantis and i would love to see photos of all that species are you finding.

Greetings.


----------



## McFly (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks everybody ! I have to say that it's a really interesting period of my life, to live here... But you have to know, when you walk into the forest for like 4/5 hours, you see maybe one or two mantis, it's very difficult.

But I go a lot into the forest, so now, i've found like 8 species....


----------



## Serle (Feb 21, 2018)

You do live in a country that's an entomologists dream.......... S


----------



## McFly (Dec 10, 2018)

Sometimes I have chance and I found nice species


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 10, 2018)

Hey McFly,

How many types of local mantids have you found now? Is it getting any easier to find them?

Cool picture! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 10, 2018)

Beautiful mantis! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Dec 10, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 10, 2018)

You found this in france?






On what places you can find mantids there? Maybe i can go for a try when i am on vacation again in France


----------



## McFly (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi,

@Little MantisYes i've found it in France, but in French Guiana, so....between Brazil and Suriname. You can come here for vacation, but you will need a plane  !

@AristalochiaYes, our field work helps a bit, but it still very difficult to find the species. And all species are not found in both sex....

For now, we have had the chance to see :

        Acanthops sp (probably falcataria and tuberculata)70
        Callibia diana (Stoll, 1813)
        Raptrix perspicua (Fabricius, 1787)
        Tithrone roseipennis(Saussure, 1870)
        Hagiomantis ornata (Stoll, 1813)
        Liturgusa cayennensis (Saussure, 1869)
        Liturgusa mesopoda (Westwood, 1889)
        Angela guianensis (Rehn, 1906)
        Angela maxima
        Choeradodis sp
        Macromantis sp
        Metriomantis sp
        Microphotina sp
        Oxyopsis sp
        Stagmatoptera flavipennis (Serville, 1839)
        Stagmatoptera biocelatta  [first time in FG]
        Vates sp
        Zoolea sp
        Macromusonia sp
        Musonia lineata (Chopard, 1912)

Very less species have been seen in adult, that is why i usually write "sp". And even for adults, it's so difficult to define the exact species !


----------



## Synapze (Dec 11, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 11, 2018)

Cool thats a nice start so far. You have so many more kinds too. I wonder where the adults are hiding. Do you actively go looking for them or just spot em while you are working?


----------



## McFly (Dec 15, 2018)

My wife and i go often in the forest during the night. We see snakes, frogs, phasmids, spiders, and sometimes mantids,

For the adults , you need to know that each species or each genus has his own behaviour


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 16, 2018)

McFly said:


> My wife and i go often in the forest during the night. We see snakes, frogs, phasmids, spiders, and sometimes mantids,


That is cool do do walking in the night searching for animals together.


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 16, 2018)

Sounds like a dream


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 16, 2018)

Aristalochia said:


> Sounds like a dream


Totally agree. But think of mosquitos and all the other fun bugs out to get ya!


----------



## McFly (Dec 17, 2018)

Yes, I need to say that i'm a lucky man, my wife likes a lot our night walks. And she's so better to find the insects !

Hysteresis, mosquito is really annoying, sometimes after half an our we need to come back cause mosquitos are too aggressive !


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 17, 2018)

McFly said:


> Yes, I need to say that i'm a lucky man, my wife likes a lot our night walks. And she's so better to find the insects !
> 
> Hysteresis, mosquito is really annoying, sometimes after half an our we need to come back cause mosquitos are too aggressive !


Mosquitos are really annoying! I camp all summer and am always slapping at mosquitos!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 17, 2018)

McFly said:


> Hysteresis, mosquito is really annoying, sometimes after half an our we need to come back cause mosquitos are too aggressive !


Yes. We have savage mosquitos here in Canada too. Luckily, they dont carry the tropical bloodborne pathogens your mosquitos do. Igghhhhh!

Sounds like an amazing life you lead.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 20, 2018)

The only good mosquitos are DEAD mosquitos. They are so annoying when you try to sleep.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 23, 2019)

nice species, welcome


----------

